# 89 max with bad flex



## brynm (Aug 17, 2006)

So the local shops are quoting me $170 to make a new piece of flex, to about 350 for a premade piece. After some looking I've found that Warpspeed Makes a complete y pipe with the flex installed for 220 shipped. I see that they are highly recommended on this forum, I'm wondering what their shipping and customer service is like, do they make the gains they claim, and does their product last?

thanks for the input

Also does it come with everything needed to install?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I am happy with my WSP pipes. I purchased a complete system and everthing came and was very easy to install. It all fit well. 

If you just want a y-pipe try ebay WSP sometimes sells the y-pipes there too.


----------



## speed_racer88 (Apr 3, 2006)

Does just the y-pipe alone give you the hp numbers they claim? Everything else would be stock so would that matter?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

speed_racer88 said:


> Does just the y-pipe alone give you the hp numbers they claim? Everything else would be stock so would that matter?


all HP numbers are what the maximum it can return is.
you may get 0 hp from the pipe if your car has other issues


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

They claim the y-pipe alone will give you "up to" 12 hp. I would suspect it would be less, but still be an improvement, maybe 6-8hp, but that is only a guess. You are still opening up some of the flow which always helps.

what internetautomart is saying is right on the button. All performance gains will depend an YOUR cars condition.


----------



## speed_racer88 (Apr 3, 2006)

All i have is a aftermarket muffler, everything else is sound  Also will this just add high end HP and not low end torque?


----------

